# Help! Worried about betta



## Kimberly123 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just got my betta about a week ago, I've had bettas before but after my last one died I waited a long time to get new one. My male betta seems to have ripped his tail a little in two parts, but I'm worried it could either lead to fin rot or be fin rot. How quickly does that set in? The ammonia level is at 0 and the ph around 7.2. I don't have a heater, but I have a filter. The tank is 1.5 gallon, and I'm trying to get a heater soon. He looks healthy and swims around, and he was very picky with his food. Any idea what it could be? Maybe a rip from my plastic plant, what would I do for that? The problem is, the ends are looking a little frayed now ): HELP!


----------



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

My betta got some really bad tears in his fins a few months ago, possibly due to being in an aquarium that was too small (and I think he was squeezing himself between the glass and the heater / filter intake and catching his fin). I've had some success with the steps listed below. His fin might never heal back perfectly, but it should heal and regenerate. Mine has a (probably permanent) ragged edge on his fin, but it has new growth all along the edge.

First things first, remove anything from the tank that you think could be catching his fin. He'll be fine without his plastic plant, and a live plant would be a better option anyway because it will help filter the water. The tank should be MINIMUM 2 gallons, but 5 or more would be better. Get a heater and thermometer, and raise the temperature to 82 degrees. Change 50% of his water every 3-4 days, and add 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt per 5 gallons to the new water you put in.


----------



## Kimberly123 (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't get a bigger tank, but I will get a heater. How do I post a picture? That might help. How do I know if it's definitely fin rot?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

The plastic plants shouldn't cause any tears in fins. Do you have any other decorations in the tank that might be sharp? The best thing to do is the panty hose test. Take some panty hose, and drag it across the decoration, if it tears, then it could tear the fins on your betta.

I had a mishap in my tank at one point where I had a fish go through and nip all of my guppies fins (some were missing almost all of their tails).  The best thing to do is raise the temp of the water to about 80F, and do a water change daily or every other day to make sure you have pristine water conditions.

As long as there is no fin rot, your bettas fins will grow back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Kimberly123 (Jul 31, 2013)

How could I be sure it's not fin rot?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

You will notice if the edges start becoming really dark, then you need to treat for bacteria. I would honestly say, just do water changes as much as you can (don't clean the filter or you will get rid of your bb), just change about half the water daily or every other day. The only way fin rot will take ahold is if the water is less than par.


----------



## Kimberly123 (Jul 31, 2013)

That's great! Thanks, I'll check back in after a little while if it doesn't improve.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If it is fin rot the best course of action is to give clean warm water. You do need a heater but you already know that. Give him 75% changes every day until you see regrowth. Its caused by poor water quality. 

To get a pic posted either host it on photobucket or image shack and post the IMG URL here. Or you can post it to your gallery, linked above and then copy the link it provides, here. 

Also Jared, plastic plants are known to rip fins of bettas. I suggest live to help with the water quality because the tank is so small. Things like mosses anubias and java ferns would be ideal.


----------



## Kimberly123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Should I take everything out when I do the water change or just use a cup?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A cup will work fine. Just a way to remove the water and add back. Be sure its of the same temp.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Also Jared, plastic plants are known to rip fins of bettas. I suggest live to help with the water quality because the tank is so small. Things like mosses anubias and java ferns would be ideal.


Ah didn't know that  But yeah, live plants would help greatly!!


----------

